# What's this in my attic?



## RyanLuckie (2 mo ago)

Anybody know what this might be? (in the northwest corner of South Carolina)


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mud_dauber


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dirt daubers. Harmless.


----------



## Heathersdad (Jan 13, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> Dirt daubers. Harmless.


Maybe not so harmless...


----------



## wallmaxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Heathersdad said:


> Maybe not so harmless...
> View attachment 718420


Harmless in an ATTIC


----------

